# Ladies: what costumes would you like to see BHM in?



## Tad (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, last day of September already! Which means that Halloween is a month away. I don't think I need to dress up this year, but it did give me an idea for a thread: Ladies, give us some ideas of costumes you'd like to see a BHM in for halloween this year. You can be serious and reasonable, something you'd only want your partner to wear for you where nobody else would see, and everything in-between.

Whether or not any of the guys can be persuaded to make any of the costume suggestions happen, I have no idea.....might depend how persuasive you all are


----------



## Leesa (Sep 30, 2008)

thank you very much...Elvis :wubu:


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

It's my full-blown perverted opinion that all BHM's should dress up....NAKED for All Hallow's Eve. 



Or if ya want me to be realistic with the board posting rules; I think a fat, sexy vampire would make me happy as well.


Take yer pick.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 30, 2008)

Vampires....werewolves/tigers/etc....anything viscious, mysterious, and scary...


----------



## Weeze (Sep 30, 2008)

hmmm...
Couple costumes and Fred Flintstone and Wilma.
yes.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 30, 2008)

tarzan PLEASE


----------



## orinoco (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds like most of the ladies would like to see guys dress as adam, with or without figleaf


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> tarzan PLEASE




oooooh how about CONAN???


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

krismiss said:


> hmmm...
> Couple costumes and Fred Flintstone and Wilma.
> yes.


 
I was thinking me and my girlfriend could go as Skipper and Gilligan.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 30, 2008)

hmm...
wait. wait. wait...

What?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Sep 30, 2008)

How about my fantasy Jack Sparrow?

Or a Sultan???


or...or....or...hey did someone say Adam? That one sounds good


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 30, 2008)

krismiss said:


> hmm...
> wait. wait. wait...
> 
> What?


 
She'd be my little buddy!


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 30, 2008)

I kinda have a thing about big hairy Vikings :wubu:


----------



## RVGleason (Sep 30, 2008)

Here's a costume idea, courtesy of Tiny & Edie. 

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Halloween.jpg


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 30, 2008)

RVGleason said:


> Here's a costume idea, courtesy of Tiny & Edie.
> 
> RV :eat1:



Now that's a GREAT pumpkin!


----------



## oranges (Sep 30, 2008)

The vampire idea seems very sexy to me. Or the Mad Hatter. I dunno. I think I just like heavy guys in old fashioned formal wear. ^^


----------



## Island Girl (Sep 30, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> tarzan PLEASE



I was gonna suggest the same thing!  Either that or a football player... mmm.. :eat2:


----------



## stefanie (Sep 30, 2008)

Renfaire costumes!


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 1, 2008)

Something violent and gory.


----------



## ntwp (Oct 1, 2008)

RVGleason said:


> Here's a costume idea, courtesy of Tiny & Edie.
> 
> RV :eat1:




RV! Great! My BHM always puts on an orange shirt on Halloween and says he's a pumpkin! It's quite adorable.

I would love to have him dress up as Jack Sparrow but without the nasty pirate teeth. He does a great impression of his voice. I doubt he'd do it though-- too shy. 

I'm trying to convince him to do the Griffins from Family Guy. Probably gonna stick with "pumpkin" though. :happy:


----------



## Melian (Oct 1, 2008)

My guy likes to go as a zombie - soaked in blood (tight, clingy clothes) and missing scraps of clothing. Mmmmmmmmm. No matter what costume I'm wearing, I always end up covered in blood smears from all the fondling


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 1, 2008)

even though im not bhm material, every year i say im gonna dress up as Jake from the Blues Brothers. and every year i never do, even though my brother would make a good Elwood.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello BHM Fireman.


:eat2:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello BHM Fireman.
> 
> 
> :eat2:





woaaah wait just a second...firemen outfits are NOT halloween costumes...they are in fact...standard bedroom atire...
That and cops...
mmmmmm cops....


----------



## Victim (Oct 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello BHM Fireman.
> 
> 
> :eat2:




I could dress up in my old pyro shooting gear. But we tended to start fires instead of putting them out...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 1, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello BHM Fireman.
> 
> 
> :eat2:



what a good idea for a costume


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 1, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> woaaah wait just a second...firemen outfits are NOT halloween costumes...they are in fact...standard bedroom atire...
> That and cops...
> mmmmmm cops....


 
What about paramedics?

I'm starting to think you might be a zombie 

SEND MORE COPS


----------



## cammy (Oct 1, 2008)

In a toga...and tie that sash under the belly, please!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 1, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> what a good idea for a costume




I know this guy that goes as one...and he's SMOKIN' HOT. 





good thing he's suited up already-har har


----------



## StridentDionysus (Oct 1, 2008)

I want to wear something to the Priest concert... I was thinking a Viking helmet 

Any ideas??? (you know, something that clearly looks like a costume but security wont mind )


----------



## Ichida (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm...I would love to see a bhm dressed up as the michellin man....natural rolls in a tight white shirt :blush:


----------



## unconventional (Oct 1, 2008)

Melian said:


> My guy likes to go as a zombie - soaked in blood (tight, clingy clothes) and missing scraps of clothing. Mmmmmmmmm. No matter what costume I'm wearing, I always end up covered in blood smears from all the fondling



I have to agree with you there, that would be very very hot. Also, the idea of a BHM devil complete with a scruffy beard would be awesome to me.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 2, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> Hello BHM Fireman.
> 
> 
> :eat2:




I just happen to know a hott, sexy BHM firefighter here on the boards!!

*cough*Jeeper!*cough*

now THERE'S a hot fat guy in his turn-outs....*drools*


----------



## pagan22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Melian said:


> My guy likes to go as a zombie - soaked in blood (tight, clingy clothes) and missing scraps of clothing.



Does he ever wrap fake intestines around him?


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm thinking I could go naked wearing roller skates. I'd be a pull toy.


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 2, 2008)

I know it would be kind of a plain and simple costume, but all things bloody and horror oriented aside *don't get me wrong, I love it* I think it would be fun to be Walter Sobchak  Just to get into character and play his personality. So funny.


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 2, 2008)

The Big Lebowski!!!

haha, that's one of all-time favorite movies.





I have a cat named Walter :]
although he's more like the Dude...he abides.

Great costume idea, I fully endorse it.


----------



## RVGleason (Oct 2, 2008)

If we're going with a movie themed costume, how about an English Beadle, as modeled by Sir Harry Secombe in the 1968 musical 'Oliver!'.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment hsoliver.jpg


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 3, 2008)

Love.Metal said:


> The Big Lebowski!!!
> 
> haha, that's one of all-time favorite movies.
> 
> ...



It's one my favorite movies too  A cat named Walter lol that's awesome. I'd feel like I was thread hi-jacking if I didn't add a couple more ideas *apologies for not being a lady lol*

Darkness from Legend (go go Tim Curry)
Any random Garbage Pail Kid
Killer Clown from Outer Space
Willy Wonka


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 3, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I'm thinking I could go naked wearing roller skates. I'd be a pull toy.



Piccies please!


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> I'm thinking I could go naked wearing roller skates. I'd be a pull toy.



That would be undeniably hot. But the oldsters and the kiddies might think otherwise.


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Oct 4, 2008)

ooooooooo i would lovvvvvvvvvvvvve to see man dressed up as Nacho Libre. Something about a man with his belly hanging out over his pants. mmmmmmmmm gets me hot lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 4, 2008)

Fat men look SO SO much better in a kilt than slim men do, they just look made for them. So I would say dress up as a Braveheart type warrior.. a dash of blue "woad" would look great with it, and wild hair if you have enough hair to make wild!

If you must do that thing where you have to pair Timberland boots with a kilt (ugh, blasphemy), then at least pair your kilt with a white vest top (tank top to americans), and go as a strong man. You could carry a fake caber or hammer too for added effect.  

View attachment ScottsOats.jpg


----------



## Deven (Oct 6, 2008)

I love BHMs dressed as pirates. Seriously, if I had one to call my own, I'd beg for a pirate. Or a vampire. There is something bewitching about it.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 6, 2008)

Hershey's Kiss
Babe Ruth
Superman
Alfred Hitchcock
Spiderman
Sigmund Freud
GK Chesterton
JJ Jackson (of MTV fame)
Polar bear


----------



## AFatChance (Oct 20, 2008)

*I know, I know. I'm a dude. BUT, I did play Santa in a Christmas play I wrote last year. = )

SO....thusly....picture time!* 

View attachment n517370102_2128058_2111.jpg


View attachment n517370102_2128057_1724.jpg


View attachment n517370102_2128063_4707.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 20, 2008)

stefanie said:


> Renfaire costumes!



I'll second that!

Someone needs to go as Falstaff, that's for sure.


----------



## Molly (Oct 20, 2008)

In the past, BHM's I've been with have been:

A barbarian
The Pilsbury Doughboy
Farva of Super Troopers
Pirate

This year my honey's an old fashion british explorer!


----------



## Molly (Oct 20, 2008)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Fat men look SO SO much better in a kilt than slim men do, they just look made for them. So I would say dress up as a Braveheart type warrior.. a dash of blue "woad" would look great with it, and wild hair if you have enough hair to make wild!
> 
> If you must do that thing where you have to pair Timberland boots with a kilt (ugh, blasphemy), then at least pair your kilt with a white vest top (tank top to americans), and go as a strong man. You could carry a fake caber or hammer too for added effect.



I 100% AGREE!!! Big men are WAAAY sexier in kilts, and they have the thick, sexy legs to pull it off. 
I'm lucky enough to have my honey in a kilt almost any day of the year. He's a Utilikilt wearer, a casual version of everyone's favorite uni-fabricated male garment.


----------



## Melian (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm trying to get my guy to go as pyramid head/the butcher from Silent Hill, since I'm being dark Alessa....but he takes issue with being shirtless in public 

It would be so hot, though!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 20, 2008)

Melian said:


> I'm trying to get my guy to go as pyramid head/the butcher from Silent Hill, since I'm being dark Alessa....but he takes issue with being shirtless in public
> 
> It would be so hot, though!



OMG Seriously that would be way hot. I love me some Pyramid Head.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2008)

I still vote for fireman. Shirtless with the coat open though.

:eat2:


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

Birthday suit! :eat2: LOL


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 22, 2008)

AFatChance said:


> *I know, I know. I'm a dude. BUT, I did play Santa in a Christmas play I wrote last year. = )
> 
> SO....thusly....picture time!*



Whoot! You make a fantastic santa!! 

Santa got sexy lol


----------



## pendulous (Oct 22, 2008)

This is probably a bit weird, but, Star Trek uniforms?

There are a few photos out there of BHMs dressed as rotund Starfleet explorers. I'd love to see a BBW in one of those 1960's Trek miniskirts...


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Woohoo! Sexy Santa alert!!


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 22, 2008)

BHM fireman comin at ya


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 22, 2008)

countdown until Green Eyed Fairy asks to see his hose

commencing 

in 5... 4... 3... 2... 1


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 22, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> BHM fireman comin at ya





mmmm....BMH fireman.....


I must be dreaming. 
:eat2:


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 22, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> BHM fireman comin at ya




Woooooohoooooo


----------



## Love.Metal (Oct 22, 2008)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> BHM fireman comin at ya





Oh...my...god....*faints*

[quick, Mr. Firefighter!! I need mouth-to-mouth!! recessitate me!!]

*drools* God, I loves me a hot, BHM firefighter...*shivers*
I'm all hot now, someone go get the fire extinguisher...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 22, 2008)

Any women wearing non-asbestos panties must stay back at least twenty feet or spontanous inginition of undies will occur...


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 23, 2008)

you ladies are too sweet, thanks


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 29, 2008)

I wanted my boyfriend to be Eddie from Rocky Horror.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 29, 2008)

THAT.... is a great idea.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 30, 2008)

krismiss said:


> THAT.... is a great idea.



I thought so.
=]


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Two words: Eric Cartman. That'd be totally kickass.


----------



## Melian (Oct 30, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Two words: Eric Cartman. That'd be totally kickass.




LOL. My friend did that about 5 years ago. The resemblance was uncanny.


----------



## Cane (Oct 30, 2008)

MetalGirl said:


> Two words: Eric Cartman. That'd be totally kickass.



Lmao I think I have all the clothes required to pull that off already... maybe I'll go out and scare some kids with my Cartman impression tomorrow night.


----------

